# Could an app like this be created?



## Rocko (Jun 10, 2011)

Is there an app or could one be created to wipe all shortcuts/widgets from the home screens quickly? Is there a config file or something that stores this info?


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Please leave the Dev threads for releases

And I don't see why an app couldn't do that, seems like a neat idea


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

I'd like this. When I use the stock ROM when i feel like it, it's a pain to wipe all 7 screens that are filled with widgets and icons just to setup how I want it.


----------



## linuxmotion (Jun 12, 2011)

Rocko said:


> Is there an app or could one be created to wipe all shortcuts/widgets from the home screens quickly? Is there a config file or something that stores this info?


Its called settings->applications->manage applications->{application}->clear data
Replace {application} with the application you are looking to clear data from.

Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------

